# Does anyone Armor All to clean their tires?



## XC Dawg (Oct 20, 2005)

Don't laugh................just got a new frame and swapped out my components from the old frame, problem is my tires are older and kinda dingy and really making my bike look drab.................is there some kind of tire cleaners for bikes? or can I just use Armor All like I do for the car

yeah yeah I know, vain........


Thanks


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Not me. I use a hose. Thats it.

Armor all might work, but why? If you ride your bike it's gonna wear off. Maybe for family reunions or weddings I guess.


----------



## vmajor (Oct 1, 2007)

How about plain old soapy water? I know its a bit basic, but its often overlooked in favour of exotic/expensive/magic branded cleaners. Armorall would be an unlikely choice as it makes plastics and rubbers ultra slippery. I can see some real comedy for a few meters after applying Armorall to tires....

I clean my tires on the bike that lives indoors (read expensive), with dishwashing liquid and a soft brush+sponge. Works a treat.

V.


----------



## Twister (Feb 28, 2006)

I think it's a great idea. Wipe it on the sidewalls with a cloth after a good bath. Keep the trusty steed looking sweet!

I never wash my car or my van, but my bikes are generally spotless. I'm gonna get some A. All for my bike bucket next time I go to the store.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

Just use the Armor All Ultimate Clean. It doesn't have the sheen that normal AAll does but cleans and protects without any residue.

BTW - wash your car and van - they like being clean too.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*Be Carefull!!!!....*

Armor All is PURE POISON for ANY braking surface, whether rim brakes or disc. If you get ANY of that crap on on a brake pad it IS TOAST!!! It can be removed from metal surfaces with a good scrubbing with alcohol. But no amount of scrubbing, baking or heating will remove it from brake pads! Brake pad wear will be drastically accelerated and the brakes will howl like something dying until they're replaced. I don't know what it is about the stuff but it penetrates pad material and just won't come out. We had a guy come into the shop with a month old bike that he applied A All to the tires and got a bit on his brake rotors without knowing it. We tried everything to save the pads and stop the howl with no sucess. Pad replacement was the only solution. So if you are using rim brakes DON'T use it, the stuff will migrate from the tires to the rim braking surface, it's just too close to prevent contamination. If you are using disc brakes, remove the wheel and tire from the bike, and remove the rotor from the hub before applying! You'll save yourself a world of problems. Personally I'd just use a soft scrub brush and some soapy water, it's safer than any "tire dressing". Or just get a new set of tires!

Good Dirt


----------



## Twister (Feb 28, 2006)

I am so glad I checked this out before I screwed up my brakes.

Thanks for the heads-up, Squash!


----------



## XC Dawg (Oct 20, 2005)

me too


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

XC Dawg said:


> Don't laugh................just got a new frame and swapped out my components from the old frame, problem is my tires are older and kinda dingy and really making my bike look drab.................is there some kind of tire cleaners for bikes? or can I just use Armor All like I do for the car
> 
> yeah yeah I know, vain........
> 
> Thanks


Dude, instead of trying to make your tires match your bike, make your bike match your tires. (go ride and get it dirty).


----------



## chris-crisis (Jul 16, 2007)

Cars don't lean into corners. All tyre black products I have seen has 

1, Only use on the side wall - not on the tread.
2, Don't use on motor bikes as bikes have to lean into corners.

I expect A-all would make it just as slippery as most tyre black products so there is no way I would put it on my tyres. I like as much grip as possible.


----------



## Dragoneyes (Aug 12, 2007)

I have used it on both rim brakes and disc brakes. You just have to know a little dab will do ya. Don't soak the tire just put some on a rag and wipe the tire. If you get some on the rim clean it with a little auto brake cleaner. I found that my tires bounce of rocks and roots and not get cut as often. As far as leaning into corners the sidewalls should never come in contact with the road or trail. It is a myth.


----------



## oey (May 27, 2004)

...ah i love my bike too...but armorall...come on guy


----------



## petercarm (Nov 5, 2007)

Armor All is great for getting the bead of a UST tire to seat on inflation. If you're careful I can't see a problem with this.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Armor All on mountain bike tires? WTF are you guys thinking? Talk about a good way of getting the dust to stick to your tires. Or in wet conditions it will make your tires nice and slippery. Good old soap and water with a scrub brush should do the trick. Hey it's a mountain bike not a show car.


----------



## Dragoneyes (Aug 12, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Armor All on mountain bike tires? WTF are you guys thinking? Talk about a good way of getting the dust to stick to your tires. Or in wet conditions it will make your tires nice and slippery. Good old soap and water with a scrub brush should do the trick. Hey it's a mountain bike not a show car.


1. Armor All does not collect dust if it is dry.
2. It doesn't make them slippery in wet conditions.
3. After old soap and water is when it is applied.
4. To me everything I own I take care of it as if it was a show car.. OCD


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Dragoneyes said:


> 1. Armor All does not collect dust if it is dry.
> 2. It doesn't make them slippery in wet conditions.
> 3. After old soap and water is when it is applied.
> 4. To me everything I own I take care of it as if it was a show car.. OCD


1. Armor All does collect dirt.
2. It does make them slippery in wet conditions.
3. After soap and water, please dont apply it.
4. To me everything I own I take care of it as if it was a show car. Accept putting Armor All on my MTB tires. OCD


----------



## Dragoneyes (Aug 12, 2007)

Obsessive Compulsive Disorder. 
Well maybe in your world it does but I've used it for years and never had a problem with any of the things you have described.


----------

